# Loch in der Folie finden



## Horst T. (23. Juli 2010)

da ist mein Umbau endlich fertig on Bilder folgen in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen.

Und nun nach eingen Wochen verliert er innerhalb von 2Tagen bis zu 20 cm !!! an Wasserstand . Ich tippe mal auf einen Loch in der Folie 
Wie fnde ich das ?? Der Wasserstand steht nun seit 2 Tagen in der gleichen Höhe, da ich aber alles mit Steinen und Sand ausgelegt habe wird die Lochsuche ziemlich aufreibend. Habe ich hier nicht mal folgenden Tipp gelesen 

Wasserstand wieder etwas auffüllen und Milch ??? wegen der Farbe einfüllen, Milch dürfte dann mit dem restlichen Wasser zum Loch " fließen " geht das oder verwässert die Milch so stark das das nichts bringt, und wie finde ich das Loch


----------



## hoboo34 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

..das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Ich würde aber auch nochmal auf dem Niveau die Ränder absuchen, ob es dem Wasser nicht doch irgendwo gelingt davonzukrabbeln. Typische Stellen sind die, wo sehr viele Falten in der Folie sind und ggf. auch so gefaltet über den Rand gehen. Wasser kann sich in solchen Falten so richtig "hochziehen".


----------



## hoboo34 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

..Nachklapp:
Die Milch würde ich natürlich nicht irgendwo in den Teich füllen um "farbiges Wasser" zu haben. Schön vorsichtig und dosiert am Rand (Wasseroberfläche) zugeben. So siehst du ruckzuck wo es flöten geht.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..das funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Ich würde aber auch nochmal auf dem Niveau die Ränder absuchen, ob es dem Wasser nicht doch irgendwo gelingt davonzukrabbeln. Typische Stellen sind die, wo sehr viele Falten in der Folie sind und ggf. auch so gefaltet über den Rand gehen. Wasser kann sich in solchen Falten so richtig "hochziehen".



Schliesse mich da dem Rat von Frank an..

Ich Hatte es auch am Anfang das immer wieder das Wasser weg war bis mir mal jemand den Tip mit den Falten gegeben hat  

Und Schwups Schon ist Mein Wasserstand so wie er sein solte....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Lebensmittelfarbe geht auch als Alternative zur Dosenmilch, es muss allerdings unbedingt gaaaanz windstill sein.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Horst T. (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Habe den Fehler gefunden  Es ist KEIN Loch in der Folie, sondern es liegt am Sand den ich unter dem Kies eingebracht habe, dieser  legt im Teich bis hoch an den Rand und wirkt so wie ein Schwamm der das Wasser " hochzieht " und das dann verdunstet. Also Steine raus,  Sand endfernen und Steine wieder rein 
Meinen Urlaub hatt ich anders geplant


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*



> Meinen Urlaub hatt ich anders geplant



..besser so etwas als ein Loch in der Folie. ist doch immer wieder beruhigend wenn man so eine "Baustelle" vom Hals hat.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

vollzustimm


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> ..besser so etwas als ein Loch in der Folie. ist doch immer wieder beruhigend wenn man so eine "Baustelle" vom Hals hat.



:evil Ist wohl doch ein Loch 
Steine raus, Sand raus, Steine wieder rein, Wasser nachgefüllt .... und es ist nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg :evil
Der " Milchtest  " hat leider nichts gebracht:?
Habe die Milch vorsichtig am Rand eingebracht, aber sie ist nirgends abgelaufen, hat sich nur mit dem Wasser vermischt, das wars. Werde den Test die Tage wiederholen, lass den Wasserstand nun fallen und schau dann noch einmal nach...:?
Halte Euch auf dem laufenden ...


----------



## hoboo34 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Glaub ich immer noch nicht.
Hast du denn die Möglichkeit die Folie die den Rand bildet einfach mal senkrecht "hinzustellen". 
So merkst du ob dir über die Faltenbildung das Wasser wegkriecht.
Mach das auf jeden Fall mal bevor du eine Grossbaustelle aufmachst.

Ich hatte bei meinem 2. Teich auch so einen Sch****e.

Können auch gerne mal telefonieren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

stell ma nen Zollstock rein und ab da wo der Wasserstand nicht mehr sinkt suchst Du per Fühlmethode ringsrum die Folie ab - vielleicht bemerkst Du ja irgend eine Annormalität in der Folie? Viel Erfolg


----------



## Horst T. (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Ich habe bald keine Lust mehr ...:evil Habe heute noch einmal die Milchmethode ausprobiert...und nichts gemerkt bzw. festgestellt. Ausser das ich knapp zwei Stunden sinnlos rumgesessen habe. Aber ich glaube meine Goldies mögen nun die Milch 

habe den Teich kompl. leer gepumpt und die Fische zwischengelagert. Als der Teich leer war musste ich feststellen das *unter der Folie am Boden Wasser steht*  es scheint also doch irgendwo ein Loch zu sein und das Wasser setzt sich dann ab. Der Boden unter der Folie und dem Fliess ist sehr Lehmhaltig, daher vermute ich das das Wasser nicht ablaufen kann.
Na ja, werde nun noch die Pflanzen umbetten und dann mal auf die Suche gehn, ansonsten muß neue Folie her


----------



## Horst T. (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Soooooo  nachdem ich gestern den Beitrag geschrieben hab, bin ich wieder in den raus in den Garten. Und siehe da, die Milch hatte sich in der Mitte des Teiches gesammelt, also großen Behälter aus dem Keller geholt, Wasser kompl. abgepumpt, Fische in den Behälter und Luftsprudler angeschlossen, und den Teich mittig gesäubert. Und da war es ,  ein Loch in der Größe von ca 0,6 x 0,6 Millimeter.
 ABER kann es sein das ein sooo mickriges Loch mich seit Wochen terrorisiert und für den großen Wasserverlust verantwortlich ist ????
 Ab in den Baumarkt Pool und Teichreparaturset geholt,Loch abgedichtet und zusätzlich noch ein altes Stück Folie mit Innotec drüber geklebt. 
Lasse gerade Wasser ein und :beten1:beten1


----------



## Hagen (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

na dann viel glück :beten


----------



## buddler (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

na horst,bei dem regen brauchst du ja nicht viel nachschütten.
drücke mal die daumen dass es dicht ist.
gruß jörg


----------



## Horst T. (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*



buddler schrieb:


> na horst,bei dem regen brauchst du ja nicht viel nachschütten.



Ich danke Euch !!!!!

Ne, brauch ich wirklich nicht  soooo groß ist meine " Pfütze " auch nicht. Wenn das nun dicht ist werde ich mal ein paar Bilder einstellen...


----------



## Horst T. (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*



Horst T. schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch !!!!!
> 
> Ne, brauch ich wirklich nicht  soooo groß ist meine " Pfütze " auch nicht. Wenn das nun dicht ist werde ich mal ein paar Bilder einstellen...



 das  und :beten1

 hat leider nicht geholfen, der Teich verliert weiter Wasser 

Und nun grübel ich ob ich noch inen Versuch starten soll ( der Gefühlte 200 te ) oder ob ich mir das spare und gleich neue Folie besorge
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## buddler (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

hallo!
dass du dabei noch so ruhig sein kannst
ich hätte schon längst alles neu gemacht.dazu hätte mir die geduld gefehlt.
aber wir warten mal ab ,wie es sich bei idir entwickelt.


----------



## Wild (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

Hallo,
also ehrlich gesagt, bei 1000 Litern hätte ich mir schon lange eine neue Folie besorgt. Die kostet nicht die Welt und du hättest dir jede Menge Aufregung und Ärger erspart.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Horst T. (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Loch in der Folie finden*

na ja, die 1000 Liter habe ich seiner Zeit mal so eingegebn, sind schon etwas mehr. Aber so ist das doch mit dem Hobby, es macht nicht nur Spaß sondern auch Sorgen. Werde heute den Letzten Versuch starten, ansonsten fliegt die Folie raus. Ist halt so aufweniger die ganzen Steine / Kiesel und Pflanzen aus dem Teich zu holen.


----------

